# How to setup 3G modem for install Gentoo?

## just a guest

Hallo all. I've 3G modem Huawei E150. As I understood: I should use pppd to setup, is it  right? Then at first: what a file in/dev/ should be my modem?(In order to do "pppd <device>") I found that it must something like ttyUSB, but there no this file.

P.S.

I newbie in Gentoo, that is reason why I can asking any simple (for you, not me) questions. Hopefully it will not have come as a shock  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DONAHUE

Possible help:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-846972-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-840212-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-827170-start-0.html

----------

## just a guest

That's drive me to use "emerge usb_modeswitch" for setup my 3G, because I haven't "ttyUSB". But in order to do an "emerge" I need to setup modem. It closed circle. May be exist any other methods, to do all without usb_modeswitch?

----------

## Casshan

I would try using the Ubuntu Live/Install CD. That should support your modem and give you a internet connection to get the install started.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

just a guest,

You need the module called option for your kernel.  When you load that and connect your 3G modem, /dev/tty0 and /dev/tty1 will appear. /dev/tty0 is your modem, /dev/tty1 is for status information.  I don't know of any linux programs that read that.

Further, you need PPP support in your kernel.

For PPP and Option, modules or built in both work.

Next you need a dialler.  wvdial is a good get you going dialer.  You cam move to something with a GUI later, when it works

wvdial will need some config settings.

----------

## just a guest

Thanks. I've installed Fedora, and will try to do all via this OS.

----------

